# Is your neck like a stack of dimes?



## Ironbuilt (Apr 14, 2013)

Hey I dont hear much about people working out their neck . I do it twice  a week by basic head gear / chain set up . Using a balance ball and roll my neck off it or just a plate covered in a towel front back side, mostly at home sittin around etc. Good for my type a work etc.
How do you grow your stack a dimes into half dollars size?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 14, 2013)

It's funny you say this..

I see a ton of jacked dude with skinny lil necks and I think they look fucking stupid. Luckily from years of Jiu Jitsu and training my neck is some what of a tree stump... Even with a jacket on people can tell I'm well built just by that and I think it's something people should focus on more.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have the head gear/chain thing too. I think what thickened up my kneck the most is heavy ass deads!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a 20.5" neck, and I don't do any neck isolation exercises.  Like magnus said, it must be from heavy deadlifting and other stuff like that.  Also, it has to support my big ass head, so I guess it has to be thick as hell.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 14, 2013)

Fun buying dress shirts eh Chrisr?  My neck is like a fresh #2 pencil in grade school....  Jeff King old aau/ nabba superstar what a fucking neck on that guy .
Google and look. Holy shit!  T


----------



## omegachewy (Apr 14, 2013)

mines from heavy shrugs. I don't train neck. must be genetic though because my dads is like a stump. but he has awesome traps.

(which reminds me, we both have good superior traps, but inferior and medial aren't so hot)


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 14, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Fun buying dress shirts eh Chrisr?  My neck is like a fresh #2 pencil in grade school....  Jeff King old aau/ nabba superstar what a fucking neck on that guy .
> Google and look. Holy shit!  T



Yeah, I can't really find one that fits with a tie.  I just leave the button undone on a 2XL.  Like Omega said..probably shrugs too, I do em every week heavy.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2013)

Actually my neck is like a slighty torn open roll of tums.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 19, 2013)

Lol ..beats the stack a pez I got hangin turbo..


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey my sister collects pez dispensers!      T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol..I'm not sayin a thing . .hahahahaha.


----------



## Magnus82 (Apr 20, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Hey my sister collects pez dispensers!      T



Damn you crack me up! WTF


----------



## tripletotal (Apr 20, 2013)

Heavy deads, military press, and neck bridges, front and rear. More like quarters than dimes...


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 20, 2013)

Have you guys ever tried this?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 20, 2013)

Righton aqua.. Thats hanibal lector headgear method. Works dam good bro. Did u buy one? Not too expensive... Thanks for pic. Ib


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Righton aqua.. Thats hanibal lector headgear method. Works dam good bro. Did u buy one? Not too expensive... Thanks for pic. Ib



Well I had one for a couple of years ago, then I went to prison so I brought it there.
And I forgot it there, I think our prisons is a bit lamer than yours 

But damn it's really awesome!

I'll think I'm gona buy me one more ^^


----------



## CONOFVIS (Apr 20, 2013)

Eat lots of clam...when she tries to snap your head off with her legs.....this...

Even better if you get her close then slow down...repeat...repeat...repeat..

3-4 sets and you will have a gorilla neck!


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 21, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> Have you guys ever tried this?



Bring in the gimp! Lol I used the head gear n chain a long time ago.
Works if you work with it. Nice thing is it is much safer on the bones then fixed movement machines. Damn I forgot about that 
piece . Might give that some use again. Thanks for the pic. T


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 21, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Fun buying dress shirts eh Chrisr?  My neck is like a fresh #2 pencil in grade school....  Jeff King old aau/ nabba superstar what a fucking neck on that guy .
> Google and look. Holy shit!  T



like this......lol.....


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 21, 2013)

That would be he.... Thanks , T.


----------

